# Tranny swap.



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Can't remember if I asked this, I did a quick scan, and didnt see it. 

I am going to have to rebuild my tranny. I would like to switch my auto to a manual... So how much of a price difference would there be if I had my transmission rebuilt to a manual rather than just having it rebuilt. Also, what kind of and how much interior work would I be looking at?

Will a 96 5spd tranny fit my 95?


----------



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been wondering the same thing but with a 97. Is it possible? WHat are the necessary changes/modifications. ANd how much $$$$$


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*Extreamly expencive*

You have to keep in mind that if you where to replace an automatic with a standard trans. that you would have to replace pprettymuch half of your underside. All the trans. links that go to the shifter/ add the ones for the clutch (pedal)/ and if you have cruse control a bunch of electronics. Unless you have a major project in mind it's not worth it. Replace the transmition with the same kind/ rebuild the same one/ or get another vehicle that is already standard, that is what I would recommend.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

If i already had a manual transmission, how much do you think the local autoshop would generally charge to do everything. Is cruise control a necessity, I mean does it have to be hooked up?


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Nevermind, it would probably just be cheaper and easier to buy a new car. I found a nissan 300ZX for like $2500 imma take closer look at it tomorrow and maybe take it for a test drive.


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

well if you dont want your altima how much would u sell the engine for. or are you gonna sell it whole


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, I will probably sell it whole. I found a car I want, but I need like $3000 plus my tax returns to get it. So I had a few offers for my car, highest offer was $2000 so I think I probably wont get any higher than that. Actually, my car ran pretty good today. It was about out of gas so I filled it up, and the check engine light went out shortly after? Do you think the problem with my EGR could be related from bad fuel?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I saw a thread about it on altimas.net somewhere in the archieves. Just look around in there and you can find it. But like said above, it isn't worth it unless you are doing a big project because you also have to get the manual ecu among many other things.


----------



## weemanthapimp (Jan 13, 2006)

i have an auto '93 and a manual '95.. i took the motor out the 95 to put in my 93 and i want to take the 5 spd tranny out and put in my 93.. would that work? i can get it done for free.. just gonna buy new gears and clutch.. but how hard would it be to do?


----------

